# Kingsford's new charcoal



## jminion (Jan 8, 2009)

Kingsford is coming out with a new product, Charwood competition charcoal. The ingredient list is wood char, starch and borax (borax is a natural occuring non-toxic material that is a fraction of a percent of the makeup of the briquet). The starch is cornstarch to hold the woodchar together. 

Kingsford has sent me a bag to test and has asked that I write up my thoughts on the new product (I do not work for Kingsford or the Colox group their parent company). I will be doing a cook this weekend and post the results.

Jim


----------



## GB (Jan 8, 2009)

How did you get selected?


----------



## jminion (Jan 8, 2009)

The Minion Method thing I'm sure had everything to do with it. I also have competed with Chris Lilly, Kingsford's spokesman (we won the WA state championship a few years ago).


----------



## GB (Jan 8, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## love2"Q" (Jan 8, 2009)

jminion .. i have tried the char wood . it was out very briefly in my area last summer ..
its ok .. leaves a lot of ash .. like cowboy .. 
and really pops a lot .. the popping was what i did not like about it ..
really interested in your write up about it though ..


----------



## QSis (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it a different product than their Charwood lump, Jim?  THAT stuff is terrible!  

Sparked so much that it drove my next door neighbors in the house (wait a minute, that was a GOOD thing!)

Lee


----------



## jminion (Jan 8, 2009)

I have never used the Charwood lump product sounds like it may have been mesquite, it can spark a lot. 

This is a different product as I understand it.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jan 8, 2009)

i did not catch the competition part ...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 9, 2009)

Their Charwood Lump "Oak" (?) Is better than a box of Sparklers at New Years...First time I used it was with Chicken...The Chicken had these little blacks specks that I thought was pepper...Turned out to be tiny bits of charcoal...The rest of the bag went into the garbage...

The "New" stuff probably will be the second verse of the same song....
"Lights faster, burns hotter, last longer"....All in a smaller/lighter bag with a higher price!  We'll see when it hits the stores later...this month maybe?


----------



## jminion (Jan 9, 2009)

Uncle Bob 
I have not used Charwood lump product but have used mesquite lump do the same thing. I find the air flow threw the pit has a lot to do with the sparking, less air flow, less sparking.

Jim


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 9, 2009)

jminion said:


> Uncle Bob
> I have not used Charwood lump product but have used mesquite lump do the same thing. I find the air flow threw the pit has a lot to do with the sparking, less air flow, less sparking.
> 
> Jim



Agree the air flow can exacerbate the Sparkling in the Kingsford lump ...Cowboy Brand too. However I'v not noticed/experienced the "Roman Candle" effect using other lump charcoal....


----------

